# Maui



## jhm47 (Jan 30, 2009)

Maui, here we come!  I can't wait!  Hula girls, fresh pineapple, and best of all, I will get to see some dirt!  I am sooooo sick of snow, that just seeing some dirt again will be a real treat.  Wish I could take the cows along to glean some pineapple fields.  Aloha!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 30, 2009)

Have a great trip!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 30, 2009)

have a safe fun trip.an dont get sunburned.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey wait!

You forgot US!


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 12, 2009)

We're back!  What a wonderful time in the most beautiful place I've ever been.  In my opinion, being a homeless person in Maui might be better than living in the biggest mansion here in the northern states.  In fact, it appears that many agree with me, since there are many homeless people there.

And---best of all, there are lots and lots of cows in Maui.  I was totally amazed with all the pasture land there.  It sure doesn't look like they have to put up any hay for them, since the pastures were green and lush.  On the east side of the island, there is a lot of rain and the plants look like a jungle.  The other side gets very little rain, and there are a few patches of cactus like plants.  

As we left the airport in Kahului, I noticed several fields of just tasseling corn.  Also, there were many fields of sugar cane and pineapple.  

I went snorkeling many times and got some pretty good pics of fish and other marine life.  We went on a whale watching boat and saw up to 30 whales at one time.  The naturalist on the boat said that the whale calves weigh around 3000 lbs at birth, and the cows give such rich milk that the calves gain up to 100 lbs per day.  Another interesting fact was that the cows don't eat while in the Hawaii area.  I felt bad about this, and did my best to consume as much food as possible.  

All in all, I hope all of you will soon have an opportunity to visit the islands.  It truly is an experience that you will never forget.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Wecome back! It sure sounds like you had a great time. It seems to me that there are only a couple cattle farms in Hawii so you must have found them. The cost of shipping in feed is high. 

You do realize with all those pics you took, we expect to see some.


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 12, 2009)

sounds like you had alot of fun on your vac.an that you got to see some cattle an lots of farm land.


----------

